

Anonymous asked: What advice would you give to a graphic design student? - chriseidhof
http://blog.frankchimero.com/post/979706728

======
hsmyers
Two things I'd add---learning design never stops. And the vast majority will
be after formal training. Spend time looking at everything and ask why it
works or why it doesn't work. Continue for life :) The second thing is harder
---hang on to as much naivete as you can. Doing something that everyone else
knows is impossible because you didn't know leads to all kinds of
possibilities; not the least of which is that for you at that time it was
possible. Again, try and do that for life.

